# Grizzly/Kodiak Compatability



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

I was just wondering what things can you use off the grizzly on a kodiak. I've heard something about being able to use the grizzly rear end on the kodiak, but I dunno.

Anyways, any info on what you can interchange would be great.:thinking:


----------

